# FT: 7.5" Red Belly Piranha



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

It appears that this guy may not be right for the setup I have right now.

He is healthy and voracious. I feed him raw shrimp and he eats cichlid pellets too.

He looks like your typical RBP, complete with an underbite!

I noticed some bite marks in the tail fin of my BlackBelt, that is the reason I would like to trade him.

If you want him, please post what you are willing to trade. RBPs his size sell for $40+ in stores but I dont want cash unless youve got nothing to trade.

I will accept all forms of interesting cichlids, anything rare or unusual; I prefer more aggressive fish, but its not a requirement.
I will also accept a female Blackbelt or Jaguar (looking at you, Brez) of comparable size (8-10")


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

No comments or interest so far? Bud, mabbe its time to take your vacation to the island and visit mac? he might be up for a trade 

free bump!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

haha thanks man, but I have received some PMs regarding him!

Will post some pics soon!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

finally someone making some sense lmao


Reckon said:


> No comments or interest so far? Bud, mabbe its time to take your vacation to the island and visit mac? he might be up for a trade
> 
> free bump!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

bahahaha!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hmm i might be interested


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Straight up trade for your Jag?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

So hard to get a good image... He wont stop moving


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

bump bump!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry my jag got sich and then my rose queen took advantage of a chance for extra real estate and killed it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

whatttttttttttt 

good grief charlie brown.... 
dont feel bad brez, it happens
but i have 3 6 inch piranha and 4 like 8 inch piranha i wanna unload so lemme know ...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> sorry my jag got sich and then my rose queen took advantage of a chance for extra real estate and killed it


Nooooo!!! I was looking forward to seeing what came of breeding the jag with that BB. Sorry you lost him.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG Brez!

Ive been trying to get your jag since august. Now im really pissed. Does anyone else have a jag on this site? Does anyone know where i can get one? Store/friend/etc


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> OMG Brez!
> 
> Ive been trying to get your jag since august. Now im really pissed. Does anyone else have a jag on this site? Does anyone know where i can get one? Store/friend/etc


Jags are common no need to get worked up about it. I often see adult trade ins when I am out at lfs. I'll keep my eyes open.

Sorry about the Jag Brez.... It does happen though, especially when dealing with large cichlids. Chin up.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Im not really upset, just disappointed we didnt get a chance to meet up before his rose queen killed it


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Saw one at rogers the other day!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Where is rogers? never heard of them


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Piranha is still available


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Rogers Aquatics. Here in Surrey. they're one of the sponsors here on BCA.

Here's there sub forum on the BCA 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/rogers-aquatic-pet-supplies-45/



ThePhoenix said:


> Where is rogers? never heard of them


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

oh lol

Im not going out to surrey for a fish hahaha too much traffic to deal with


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Bump !!!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I vote we eat it lol, 

free bump


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

haha someone from craigslist offered me some $$ for him but cant come until tomorrow, so he is still available until someone shows up with cash


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

sold pending pickup


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Sold!!!!!!


----------

